# Model Builder Software



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I tried out Model Builder Software Software from Evan Designs (http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ to make a simple building and I'm please with the results :thumbsup:



















I drew, printed and assembled the building in less than an hour (it probably shows). For future buildings I would use heavier cardboard and photo paper for a more dimensional appearance. For the price of a quality plastic kit you can customize your own buildings


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks good to me. Here is another place for paper buildings
www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you print it on? Some type of adhesive backed paper? Or is that printer paper glued on to somehting? Looks nice.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great building & looks like alot of fun...*

I saw that building you did up in another one of your post rbrunne1 and it looks great. I checked out the link and WOW! May just end up getting it?

Did you end up buying any of the other options like more brick choices etc. or do you feel the basic program comes with enough?

This might just be the thing I need to build large Casino buildings!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...thanks for the link...zilla


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> I saw that building you did up in another one of your post rbrunne1 and it looks great. I checked out the link and WOW! May just end up getting it?
> 
> Did you end up buying any of the other options like more brick choices etc. or do you feel the basic program comes with enough?
> 
> ...


Bob,

You're welcome for the link :thumbsup:

The Model Builder Software comes with a large material library and as I plan to model contemporary structures, I didn't see the need for the add-on librarys. The basic software has 15 different brick images, plus a Brick Designer and Siding Designer where you can make your own brick and siding patterns. If you're modeling a urban area, Graffiti looks cool! 

The software is pretty easy to use, simply drag and drop!

The price of the software is one small plastic kit. I made the metal shed from an old box and a scrap of foam board for the floor.

PM me your e-mail and I can send you a PDF of the manual showing all the material choices.

Bob B.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Jerzferno said:


> What do you print it on? Some type of adhesive backed paper? Or is that printer paper glued on to somehting? Looks nice.


What do you print on?


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

The building in the picture is plain paper glued, with spray adhesive, to cardboard from a leftover present box. I did use 1/4" foamboard for the floor to provide more stability.

The software recommends printing on matte photo paper for a more realistic look.

I was pleased with the result for my proposed applications :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

rbrunne1 said:


> The building in the picture is plain paper glued, with spray adhesive, to cardboard from a leftover present box. I did use 1/4" foamboard for the floor to provide more stability.
> 
> The software recommends printing on matte photo paper for a more realistic look.
> 
> I was pleased with the result for my proposed applications :thumbsup:


Thanks. Looks great.


----------

